# Scabs behind ears and on shoulders



## UGotAaronitis (May 4, 2010)

I just had Mariah out for a little bit of play time and while handling her for a few seconds, because she is a squirmy one, I noticed something behind her left ear. So I picked her up and held her firmly so I could take a look with my other hand and I found an odd scab there. I started checking the rest of her body and they were on her shoulders as well and a bit under her neck.

My first thought is that they were from fleas because my cat, even though she is never near my rat cage, just had a case of those and we got her some advantage and whatnot. But as I kept checking I saw no fleas and the black dirt stuff looked less like flea dirt and more just like scab dirt. Also they are ONLY on her shoulders and behind her ears, the rest of her skin is perfectly healthy.

I tried taking a picture but she is just too squirmy, and afraid of the camera, to get a clear one.

Making a vet appointment for her tomorrow, but just wanted to know if anyone else could give me a few ideas to think over or discuss with the vet.


----------



## UGotAaronitis (May 4, 2010)

Also forgot to add, she is NOT scratching at all so I assume she is not itchy. :S


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Sounds like mites, I would contact veterinary practices in your area and see if any of them can give you 'Revolution puppy and kitten' over the counter. Theres no point paying for an exam fee in my point, plus any skin scraping they may do will generally always come back as a false negative. If you get this, just one drop between the shoulder blades of each of your rats and your done.

If not, pick up some Ivermectin at a feed/tack store. Mix the tube well and give each rat a blob the size of an uncooked grain of rice. Once per week for three weeks. After each application you must bleach the cage and all their accessories. 

And always remember to freeze bedding for 72 hours to kill off any parasites. You should see some quick relief


----------



## UGotAaronitis (May 4, 2010)

Ok sweet 

Best part is I think I actually have some kitten revolution left over from my cat, or maybe that is advantage lol. I used to work at a vet clinic so I'll know when I see it but if not I'll call and see if my vet can do that for me.

My only question is would she not have it all over if it is mites and not just the certain areas? :S


----------



## UGotAaronitis (May 4, 2010)

Nope it is advantage. 

Okay so I'll get me some revolution whether I have to get an exam or not. In addition do I need to clean her cage in a special way to kill any other mites that might be lingering around or just the regular?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

If left untreated, she would continue to scratch herself and get more and more scabs over her body. They usually start on the neck/shoulders and under the chin because they are the easiest place to scratch. You should treat all your rats, even if they don't show symptoms. 

With the revolution you don't need to clean the cage, as they will be covered for a month and thats long enough to kill all life stages. If they bite the rat, they die. 

With Ivermectin, or if you just want to clean the cage well anyway (I know I did when I had a case of mites last year) soak it in the bath tub, or scrub with hot soapy water and a little bleach. Do the same to all accessories, and freeze any wood/paper items. Let fully dry before filling it again!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

With the ivermectin it only kills the adult stage of the bug, so basically every 7-10 days you have a re-infested rat and need to kill that group off and re-scrub everthing. You need to do this 3 times total. I sooo prefer Revolution 

Lice (visible) prefer the rump and back to start populating, but will end up over the entire body in time. Mites like the face, chin, neck and shoulders to start but will also move over the body. The scabs are the rat scratching when they get bitten so she is itchy.


----------



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but how much is advantage? Thanks!


----------



## UGotAaronitis (May 4, 2010)

Advantage prices vary a lot depending on size of your animal and whether it is a cat or a dog. For a pack of 12 is varies from $20-$70.


----------



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

Kay thanks, I think my three boys have mites so I were hoping they were kinda cheapish :-\
Whats the lowest pack size you can get?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Go for Revolution or Ivermectin instead... much cheaper.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.pets-megastore.com.au/product_info.php?cPath=165_160_178&products_id=384

comes with 3 tubes, one should be enough for all three though. you can keep the rest for another time, or sell/give it to someone else in need  not sure how long it keeps for, but i don't think it goes bad if it expires, it's just gradually less effective.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Advantage only works with lice, and generally doesn't do a thing for mites.

I found this out when I brought home a girl who had had mites but the owner said they treated with Revo. When the girly infected my whole crew, I emailed and asked them the expiry date and this is when they told me it was Advantage. :


----------



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks so much guys! I will get my boys some


----------



## UGotAaronitis (May 4, 2010)

Ok so off to get some Revo tomorrow, but I just noticed today that the scabs on Mariah have become MUCH less. I don't know if that has to do with the fact that I did a cage clean yesterday and that may have killed off some of the mites or if they are actually gone.

I might as well get the Revo anyway and use it for saftey, not like it'll hurt her right?


----------

